# Bernard Matthew Offers Reward.



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

Bernard Matthews has offered a Â£30,000 reward for the arrest of the Ipswich killer.

He said "I've been strangling birds here for years, this is my f**king patch!"...


----------



## zorg (Apr 25, 2006)

fuckin hell :roll:

:lol:


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

oh dear


----------

